# Fish pedicures banned by B.C. health authority



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/story/2011/07/14/bc-fish-pedicure-banned-duncan.html

http://news.nationalpost.com/2011/0...pedicures-shut-down-in-b-c-over-health-risks/

I've actually experienced this in China. It sounded like fun at first, but then I noticed all the fish poop in the water. I didn't stay long in that pool.

Anyway, I'm not convinced that it's sanitary, but I think there are some bad information being passed around.

In the National Post article:


> Dr. Richard Stanwick, chief medical health officer for the VIHA, said there are at least 11 serious infections that have been passed to humans from fish tanks, from salmonella to antibiotic-resistant, flesh-eating bacteria. "[UV systems] are exactly what responsible aquarium owners use and have acquired these very, very serious infections."
> 
> "If people are putting their feet into these fish spas, they should be putting on rubber boots before doing so."
> 
> No infections have been reported from fish pedicure treatments in Canada but the risk is in the general aquatic environment, not the type of fish, Dr. Stanwick said,* citing the case of a 13-year-old California girl who, when she was eight years old, cut herself while cleaning her aquarium. She contracted a rare antibiotic-resistant bacteria and may have to have her hand amputated.* For a cosmetic procedure, the risk isn't worth it, he said.


I guess he's referring to this incident. It was pointed out by a fellow forumite that this was caused by a *saltwater* bacteria. The fishes used in the spa, if I'm not mistaken, are freshwater fish.

So what do you think? From an aquarist's point of view, do you think this is a sanitary practice, or do you think there are real risks of infection (either fish-to-human, or human-to-human, with the fish as an intermediary)?

Here's a video report that goes into more depth:


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

i want to get those fish


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

I have some, they are fun fish. Very comical, but hard working algae eaters.


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

Will Hayward said:


> I have some, they are fun fish. Very comical, but hard working algae eaters.


what is the name of those fish?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

alexxa said:


> what is the name of those fish?


_Garra Rufa_. But there are many many Garra species and subspecies it seems.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Do you guys think a UV sterilizer is enough to keep the water sanitized from pathogens?


----------

